# New Cockatiel



## Renae

Went into the Pet Shop today, and we were looking at the dogs and turned around and there was the 'tiels. We seen this one hilarious 'tiel wolf whistling, doing the adams family theme song and singing jingle bells.. well we looked around the pet shop walked out and then got to another shop, but all the way mum was like "we should get that bird, we really should" she said it when we were walking around the shops and wouldn't stop! so she gave me her card and said "that's it go and get him" so I went and got him lol. After her saying too, so many times "no more birds" but she fell in love with him.

I'm taking him to the Vet on Monday/Tuesday because his tail seems to be going up and down a bit. But the best thing is it's going to be free. He ish in quarentine too. Anyway here's 3 photos of him.










(red is from a calcium perch thing)



















My sister got my 10 year old brother a 9 week old kitten today, he/she has no name yet, and got no photos of him/her yet either.


----------



## skthurley

Aw! He is a cutie!


----------



## shy bird

wow.love the new teil.


----------



## Cheryl

He is beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## atvchick95

aww what a cutie


----------



## twig braker

lucky! i wish my mom would make me buy birds he is very cute


----------



## atvchick95

I forgot to add (because I was multi-tasking i can't seem to type and talk on a phone at the same time lol) it's always nice when the person who demands NO MORE BIRDS ALLOWED are the ones who wants them  Makes it much easier on us who would take home every bird we see


----------



## Malorey

He is adorable and that last picture just confirms it! =3 <3


----------



## Raven2322

Wow,he is a cutie, I always wanted an all white one, so jealous.


----------



## babybreau

Wow he is gorgeous and already trained! Cool!


----------



## sweetrsue

Wow! What a beautiful bird! You're Lucky your Mom is such a softy.


----------



## Renae

atvchick95 said:


> I forgot to add (because I was multi-tasking i can't seem to type and talk on a phone at the same time lol) it's always nice when the person who demands NO MORE BIRDS ALLOWED are the ones who wants them  Makes it much easier on us who would take home every bird we see


LMAO it makes it a lot more easier. I knew we wouldn't leave that shopping center without him. 



sweetrsue said:


> Wow! What a beautiful bird! You're Lucky your Mom is such a softy.


She's a real softy, definitely a good thing I reckon, haha.

Thanks everyone! I never would've thought we would get another 'tiel but I guess it's meant to be. We uncovered him this morning and he's whistling a bit, and it sounds like he's trying to say hello too.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Oh wow, he is gorgeous  You are so lucky


----------



## allen

wow he is so gorgious i can imagine what my 2 wf lutinos will look like after there first molt they to have a full head of feathers


----------



## Renae

Lucky you having two! they are gorgeous, I looked at what they look like when they're babies and they're just as gorgeous lol.

Oh and we named him "Shiro" it's the meaning of White (since that's the color of him) in Japanese.


----------



## kimmikefids

omg how adorable!!! is he handtamed? congrats on the new additioN!


----------



## Renae

Thanks and he sure is. Steps up with no problems, but he doesn't really like hands in the cage.. just depends on his "mood" I guess at the time.


----------



## Aly

Gorgeous! Right after lutino, that is my favorite mutation! I'd love to have one all white but keeping the orange patches but that doesnt exist. Anyways, he/she's a cutie and I hope all goes good at the vet.


----------



## Renae

Awuh thanks!


----------



## kimmikefids

oh he looks like such a sweet baby!!! do u know how old roughly?? oh and wink wink..pair him with any wf female in the future and u will at the very least get wf lutino baby girls!!


----------



## allen

kim is right if you pair him off with a wf female you will get wf lutino girls


----------



## Renae

I have no idea how old he is unfortunately. I wish there was a way to tell their age!

Tilly is a WF but I was planning on putting her with Jasper.

LOL Shiro is singing "pop goes the weasel" haha he's so funny and a real character.


----------



## Danielle

He sounds like a great little tiel. I love it when you find one and it feels like they were put there just for you to take them home.

Are you planning on breeding any time soon?

I was thinking about trying to breed Harley and Mozart, but having seen Ivy and Flash try to get it on I think I might try my hand with cinnamon pied pearls instead.


----------



## Renae

Hehe, I love it too.

I'd love to breed him, but I'm worried he's still really young, he could be older for all I know though. The only girl I've got that's WF is Tilly, I was told Mali's a WF Pearl, I'm not sure about that one.

Tilly's 2 in October, about another 6 months and she'll be old enough. I think I'm going to wait until a bit over 2 actually (4-5 months) just to be safe.


----------



## Danielle

That's a good idea, it's a shame you don't know the age. I think all pet birds who are sold, even to shops, should be banded so you at least know the year of birth.


----------



## Renae

Agreed and I think it's something that should have to be done.

I forgot to add in my last post, Ivy & Flash will give you such stunning chicks! Harley and Mozart would too!!


----------



## WonderBird

hahah!!! You're mom is exactly like my mom! when she's attached to a bird she won't let it go!!! that's how we got Charlie! she fell in love at first sight! it's usually me who always has to stop her! haha!


----------



## Renae

LOL your mum's a softy too then!

Are you planning on getting anymore 'tiels?


----------



## bigmikey36

Shiro and Tilly would make a wondeful pair!!!
Mikey


----------



## kimmikefids

Mali is most definately a wf cinnamon pearl id bet my life on it!! u would need to pair him with one of the wfs...either way...he likely has splits from his dad too so hooefully it will br]i=ng out some different mutations as well from the girl....sorry comet is helping me type


----------



## Danielle

I think they'd make a gorgeous pair. With the right breeding stock I could probably breed my way to my dream tiel, which is a whiteface cinnamon pied pearl.

Shiro and Tilly would have such pretty babies, it's so tempting to breed when you know how great the parents are.


----------



## Renae

OH Kim you're the best, it's good to know she's definitely a WF Pearl, so I now know I have 2 WF's! Thank you! 

Danielle, I've never seen a WF cinnamon pied pearl, I can imagine they'd be beautiful though, such a nice mixed mutation too. It really is a HUGE bugger when you're so tempted yet you can't/have to wait.


----------



## Danielle

There's a victorian breeder who sometimes has them. They're so incredibly pretty! I love whiteface pearls, but whiteface cinnamon pied pearls just take the cake for me.

Here's a picture of one of his wf cinnamon pied pearls (It's a mature male, but you get the idea):









I shouldn't hotlink, I'm bad.

I don't mind waiting, everything I've read about breeding and handrearing terrifies me, there's so much that you need to know. I never realised so many things could go wrong. It's also difficult when most information is from the US or Canada, and we don't have the same bugs and illnesses in Australia.
I found a really good Australian cockatiel book which focuses on breeding and mutations and it's been very helpful.

That breeder has come really highly reccomended by Harley and Ivy's breeder so I might just give him a call and see what he has. I figure Victoria to SA is a better flight than Queensland to SA, which is how Harley and Ivy got here (or Armidale to Sydney to Adelaide, like Jinx and Mozart had to do).


----------



## Renae

Whoa it is really pretty, you'd be so lucky to own a 'tiel like that!

Hah, when you said sbout the flight, does that mean another Cockatiel to the flock?  you'll have to let us know if you do end up getting one, you'll be forever taking photos of him/her with the amazing looks they have!


----------



## Danielle

Well, it depends on if his site is up-to-date or not. He mentions handreared wf cinnamon pearls, and if he still has one I'll add to the flock since I currently have some cash to burn.

I promised myself I wouldn't add any more, but that was BEFORE Flash and Ivy bonded and I realised I coud possibly one day have that dream tiel. If it was a girl I'd pair it with Harley (assuming he gets over his crush on me... he's 'fed' me three times today), but if he only had males I'd probably be forced to get him a girlfriend...

Ugh. Make that four times today. He's really putting on the charm.


----------



## Renae

Oh, I hope it is up to date then so you can get the 'tiel. It wouldn't hurt to give him a ring and ask him if his site is still up to date and if he still has the 'tiel you want. 

It'd be better if it'd be a female right, so then you could just pair her with Harley and you're set. 

LOL it must be pretty gross to be 'fed' by a male cockatiel, it's never happened to be before, well not yet, maybe I shouldn't say anything in case I jinx it.


----------



## Danielle

It sounds worse than it is, it's just little clumps of undigested seed.
I actually think he might have had something stuck in his crop, he's 'fed' me a few times, but never more than once in a day.

I totally hijacked the board, I feel bad.


----------



## Tielzilla

he is absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## Renae

LOL I get cha now. Squeak was regurgitating but stopped doing that, only he wasn't trying to feed me. If he's only doing it once a day, sounds like it's a "mate" thing, more than once, possibly something in the crop.

Thanks Tielzilla.


----------



## ReniLyn

atvchick95 said:


> I forgot to add (because I was multi-tasking i can't seem to type and talk on a phone at the same time lol) it's always nice when the person who demands NO MORE BIRDS ALLOWED are the ones who wants them  Makes it much easier on us who would take home every bird we see


That would be my husband lol Now we have three and babies on the way. hahaha


----------



## huskymom

he is so cute I can´t even figure out a word for that... aww..

just one thing.. is it my monitor? the pics? or what? but I don´t see him having red eyes.... does he has red eyes??.. if he does then he should give you ino girls.. WF girls would be so cute.. and yes Mali is also a WF I loooooooove her so much!!

if he doesn´t has red eyes.. then what can he be?... a reversed pied... or a doble factor soemthing... like the dark eyed clear budgie version... not sure of the term for tiels. 

either way.... can I borrow your mom??  congrats!!


----------



## Renae

You're not seeing things, he doesn't have red eyes. I've looked really closely and he's got blackish eyes. 

If he's not a WF Lutino then what is he? yeah sure, you can borrow my mum since we only just got a 'tiel so no more unfortunately.. well until we move.


----------



## bigmikey36

well...he could be a clear pied but i swear in some of your pics i've seen a sliver of grey here and there but others it disappears so my best guess would be clear pied
Mikey


----------



## bigmikey36

ok i've done some more research on him and he could also be a double factor dominant silver. As i've read these birds appear to be white or very nearly white but display dark eyes so thank you huskymom you sent me in the right direction and i hope together we've come up with the correct terminology for your cutie
Mikey


----------



## atvchick95

This is a Double Factor Dominate Silver 










This is a White Face Dominate Silver 









I can't find a White face Double Factor silver though 

But I did find a WHITE FACE SUFFUSED Silver 









Only it looks like it has a light ash(silver/grey) tinge to it

so if yous doesn't - then i'm sticking with Clear Pied.


----------



## bigmikey36

ok well there you go....i obviously was wrong so on to the next person lol
Mikey


----------

